# Any 17ft skiffs that float 5 inches loaded



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Looking for help on a loaded 2 angler skiff floating sub 5. Not looking for a canoe/ gladesman style micro skiff.

just trying to figurer out what bridges the gap between a true TPS and micro skiff.

in my research looks like many 17ft skiffs hit that 6-7 inch loaded draft what gets skinnier?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol no


----------



## ECCslam (Sep 18, 2018)

I had an East Cape Glide (17')with a 30, side console, trolling motor, etc. With 2 guys loaded down it was somewhere in that 5-6" range. Take off the trolling motor, light fuel, and just fly gear, you could obtain a little less, and if the bottom is soft, push through some real skinny stuff. The Glide handles way better than the previous Gladesmen I owned, and is a super dry skiff for its size when running the chop. Fairly stable for a microskiff and night and day difference between a gheenoe/gladesmen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Physics is often tried yet still undefeated.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

No
Only if you get out and push.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw one once but there was only one unicorn in it.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought they all did looking at what the manufacturer's websites say; doesn't matter if it has a 30hp or 115 hp,


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

The closest models that come to mind in the 17’+ category would be the, 
Spear Glades-X
Hells Bay Glades Skiff ( narrow ) 
Beavertail Micro 
East Cape Glide 

Best luck would be in a lightweight model such as a tiller without a liner.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Ankona Native SUV 17. I often pole over 5" mud bars in NE Fla without issue.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

The south dade I used to have could. It’s stability isn’t for bigger guys though.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Vpdiaz said:


> Looking for help on a loaded 2 angler skiff floating sub 5. Not looking for a canoe/ gladesman style micro skiff.
> 
> just trying to figurer out what bridges the gap between a true TPS and micro skiff.
> 
> in my research looks like many 17ft skiffs hit that 6-7 inch loaded draft what gets skinnier?


I have been wondering if one could make like wide bottom shoes, like a snowshoe. Then you can just walk out there. Thats what your really want.


----------



## bonefishbradjr (Sep 7, 2019)

Harry Spear makes incredibly shallow boats. I have a one off Evergladez that is a little smaller than the original. Mine is 17 ft long with a 66 inch beam. I won’t even put a number on how shallow the boat is because its so subjective/controversial, but I promise you it fits the requirements you are looking for. 

If thats what you are looking for I would definitely give Harry a shout.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I did it today in my B2 with my friend Rex, 50 HP Merc, trolling motor. I use a tractor size starting battery.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Whoops sorry 60 HP Merc


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Sure seems like in my buddy's old b2 with 40 evinrude tiller we poled over 5" sand bars.


----------



## paperchingiv (Dec 13, 2021)

Before going the bigger, heavier route... consider running a four-bladed prop for that jump up onto plane - might make all the difference. Where I run there are lots of guys who really, really need to jump up quickly kayaks for sale (miles and miles of shallow waters to negotiate each day..) and the right four-blade will get your best hole shot for


----------



## sofloguy (Jul 11, 2021)

Vpdiaz said:


> Looking for help on a loaded 2 angler skiff floating sub 5. Not looking for a canoe/ gladesman style micro skiff.
> just trying to figurer out what bridges the gap between a true TPS and micro skiff.
> 
> in my research looks like many 17ft skiffs hit that 6-7 inch loaded draft what gets skinnier?


I had a Spear made project which he made probably almost 20 years ago. My buddy lived down the road from him and got the boat made by Harry. It was bare bones with a 25 horse merc 2 stroke, trolling motor and a small cap for the bow. The boat was one of the 1st he made and it cut across Biscayne Bay chop like nobodys business and caught a lot of dock snook
. Although I never measured with a ruler I bet I got it in 5 inches with regular tackle and my buddy. I bet his newer skiffs could do it. Its made for that real shallow oyster bar climate.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They all will do what you seek, just ask the builder.

The style that comes closest is a flat bottom jon boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

paperchingiv said:


> Before going the bigger, heavier route... consider running a four-bladed prop for that jump up onto plane - might make all the difference. Where I run there are lots of guys who really, really need to jump up quickly (miles and miles of shallow waters to negotiate each day..) and the right four-blade will get your best hole shot for


If you’re going to troll me you need to up your game.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

paperchingiv said:


> Before going the bigger, heavier route... consider running a four-bladed prop for that jump up onto plane - might make all the difference. Where I run there are lots of guys who really, really need to jump up quickly (miles and miles of shallow waters to negotiate each day..) and the right four-blade will get your best hole shot for


What sorta negotiations do you get into with them shallow waters?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I have been wondering if one could make like wide bottom shoes, like a snowshoe. Then you can just walk out there. Thats what your really want.


#paddleboard ????


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Go measure 5" in the water. It is a myth. Companies that say 4.5" draft loaded are full of shit. Even the lightest of boats will draft 6", and even then, so much depends on the load in the boat. Big fish don't hang out in 5" of water...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Drifter said:


> I have been wondering if one could make like wide bottom shoes, like a snowshoe. Then you can just walk out there. Thats what your really want.


Yvon Chouinard made a pair of snowshoe-like contraptions for walking on marl. Didn't work. It was on Buccaneers and Bones.


----------



## kreidel (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The Fin said:


> #paddleboard ????


I have three SUP (2 epoxy customs with a light lay-up, and an 11'6" inflatable Bote Aero HD). None will pole in 5" unless you use a 3" center fin and they don't track worth a shit with a 3" fin.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> Go measure 5" in the water. It is a myth. Companies that say 4.5" draft loaded are full of shit. Even the lightest of boats will draft 6", and even then, so much depends on the load in the boat. Big fish don't hang out in 5" of water...


This.

But I definitely know some spots I just would need to push over a ledge to get in there. If the waters 5" deep most fish have used to the edge anyhow.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Full disclosure: I have a skiff that will float in 5". Not a high quality boat, a Bossman Karma. No liner, tiller, Li Ion batteries, 30 Tohatsu. Popped from a Glades Skiff with sponsons, length 18'10", beam 58", advertised weight 420. Sissy bars front and rear, Power Pole Micros front and rear, Ulterra 80#. Poles and tracks with little effort. Does not do well with big boat wakes but I have crossed the Cape Fear to Buzzards Bay once, probably won't again. The boat is close to perfect for what I do with it. It's a short run with little open water to my normal spots. Another poster said big fish don't hang out in 5" and that's true but I have to cross 5" to get to places where they do hang out. I only use it for tailing fish on Lunar tides or sometimes look for schools in winter on low tides. About three years ago I decided to sell it and get a Beavertail Mosquito. Emailed BT and got a price for the boat rigged as I wanted it, but after thinking about it decided I couldn't live with the 7" draft (minimum) so I kept the Karma. I don't know how shallow it runs but that makes no difference to me as I'm usually in creeks when I run. So, yes you can get a skiff that will float in 5" but you can't just go anywhere you want in it.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Love threads like this!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I couldnt measure the water in the Instagram Story, but Gabe shared a video of his Sabine Micro poling in inches of water. 






Watch this story by Gabriel Rivas on Instagram before it disappears.







www.instagram.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some people’s inches are more like 1.75”


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I can get my boat in less than 3" of water...sure it is soupy soft mud...but the water is 3"...HA!


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

That Sabine is floating skinny,


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Some people’s inches are more like 1.75”


Exactly


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

The new Chittum Challenger project may get you where you want to be. Reach out to Hal.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been putting X-Caliber to the test and I thought I would give you all a report.
> 
> ...


Gonna throw this in here, while not 5” it is a legit 6” and not my words! Dare I try for a 4” draft X-Caliber?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> The new Chittum Challenger project may get you where you want to be. Reach out to Hal.


Oh Lord, remember the can of worms that last thread was?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Guys have been known to over estimate 5inches for as long as time


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

I can’t imagine pushing a chittum over oyster bars. I don’t own one and it Gives me anxiety .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vpdiaz said:


> I can’t imagine pushing a chittum over oyster bars. I don’t own one and it Gives me anxiety .


They are all fishing tools, gotta use them.


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are all fishing tools, gotta use them.


truth, I’m just in a different tax bracket.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Go measure 5" in the water. It is a myth. Companies that say 4.5" draft loaded are full of shit. Even the lightest of boats will draft 6", and even then, so much depends on the load in the boat. Big fish don't hang out in 5" of water...


Guess I'll start carrying a ruler but catching keeper reds with their backs out of the water would seem to be pretty close to that? Granted I was wading but the fish were there. I didn't keep any but they were easy keepers.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh Lord, remember the can of worms that last thread was?


That's exactly why I posted it lol. 

I saw it today and Hal and I talked about your low water pickup. I told him I wanted one just because.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> Full disclosure: I have a skiff that will float in 5". Not a high quality boat, a Bossman Karma. No liner, tiller, Li Ion batteries, 30 Tohatsu. Popped from a Glades Skiff with sponsons, length 18'10", beam 58", advertised weight 420. Sissy bars front and rear, Power Pole Micros front and rear, Ulterra 80#. Poles and tracks with little effort. Does not do well with big boat wakes but I have crossed the Cape Fear to Buzzards Bay once, probably won't again. The boat is close to perfect for what I do with it. It's a short run with little open water to my normal spots. Another poster said big fish don't hang out in 5" and that's true but I have to cross 5" to get to places where they do hang out. I only use it for tailing fish on Lunar tides or sometimes look for schools in winter on low tides. About three years ago I decided to sell it and get a Beavertail Mosquito. Emailed BT and got a price for the boat rigged as I wanted it, but after thinking about it decided I couldn't live with the 7" draft (minimum) so I kept the Karma. I don't know how shallow it runs but that makes no difference to me as I'm usually in creeks when I run. So, yes you can get a skiff that will float in 5" but you can't just go anywhere you want in it.


No boat does it all.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Vpdiaz said:


> I can’t imagine pushing a chittum over oyster bars. I don’t own one and it Gives me anxiety .


 Definition of rich. A man who doesn't worry about oyster rash on his Chittum. 😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> That's exactly why I posted it lol.
> 
> I saw it today and Hal and I talked about your low water pickup. I told him I wanted one just because.


He’s all about it for sure. Message me,


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Get a flat bottom boat. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

This should end up being a 15 page thread🤣.
If there is one thing I've learned from this site, typically the more someone pays for a skiff, the less likely they are to admit it poles 3 inches deeper than advertised.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mark H said:


> Definition of rich. A man who doesn't worry about oyster rash on his Chittum. 😁


Did you say “Chittums?”


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

JC Designs said:


> Gonna throw this in here, while not 5” it is a legit 6” and not my words! Dare I try for a 4” draft X-Caliber?


Yes - old school BB tier creativity is missed.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

According to Ridge Murphy his HPXS carbon is a 4” boat all day. So you got a inch to play with😂
My boat is sub 4” loaded no people with a 30hp and 5.5” with two way too fat old guys on it.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Vpdiaz said:


> I can’t imagine pushing a chittum over oyster bars. I don’t own one and it Gives me anxiety .


I push mine over them. 🤣 just beat up for a while and then re finish em. It’s part of it. I will say it’s not usually needed, it does float super skinny.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> According to Ridge Murphy his HPXS carbon is a 4” boat all day. So you got a inch to play with😂
> My boat is sub 4” loaded no people with a 30hp and 5.5” with two way too fat old guys on it.


Draft with no people on it only counts when you’re pushing it after you ground it!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Gonna throw this in here, while not 5” it is a legit 6” and not my words! Dare I try for a 4” draft X-Caliber?


I've come to believe that any boat that will float in 4" will not be sea-worthy enough to get you to the 4".


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

FlyBy said:


> I've come to believe that any boat that will float in 4" will not be sea-worthy enough to get you to the 4".


Challenge accepted sir! 😉🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

I bet that Spear evergladez will do it.


----------



## weldandglass (Sep 29, 2009)

Here’s a rational approach to the question that everyone should probably ignore.
I have a poling skiff hull design that is a little over 18 ft long with a max beam of 60 inches. It’s fairly typical of poling skiffs of this size in its design and shape. I use CAD to design these hulls and have a different program that runs hydrostatic calculations using the CAD generated hull geometry. If I run displacement calculations on this hull at 6 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 26.3 cubic feet of seawater (1,691 lbs based on a density of seawater at 64.4lbs per cubic foot). If I run displacement calculations at 4 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 16.5 cubic feet of seawater(1,062 lbs, same seawater density). What this means is that if I want this hull to draft 4 inches, the hull plus the entire payload can’t weight more than 1,062 lbs. 
I’ve built this boat and the plug was CNC cut so I know the hull is very close to the designed dimensions.
This hull is 350 lbs (measured on certified scales).
The till steer engine is 186 lbs (also measured on certified scales).
Me plus the typical other person that I fish with are about 400lbs, total.
I carry 90lbs of fuel maximum. 
The only other things on the boat are flies, fly rods, a small poling platform and a 20 lb ice chest. We’ll total those items at 50lbs. 
So…….the total weight of my boat plus payload is 1076 lbs on a typical day of fishing. 
Spoiler alert: even though I’m very close to my target weight for this hull drafting 4” in reality the boat drafts a little more, I’ll be generous and say slightly less than 5”. This is confirmed by poling into sheetwater where the bottom is hard sand and very, very gradually sloping, almost imperceptibly. Channel edges don’t work, the elevation transition is too quick. When I start feeling the boat rubbing, I get out and check depth with a ruler. The reason the boat isn’t a 4” boat is because of weight distribution. It’s very hard to get enough weight forward to move the center of gravity forward enough so that the hull sits level. This is the Achilles heel of most skiffs, particularly now that we live in the 4-stroke age where we’re all hanging engines that weigh significantly more than their old 2-stroke brethren but running the same sized vessels. When I put a 250lb person on the bow or when I have someone stand extremely far forward on the bow there’s a noticeable decrease in draft. This is because the stern of the boat is lifting as the center of gravity moves forward and I’m drafting closer to a true 4” because the hull is actually sitting _closer_ to level.
If I run the displacement on this hull at 3 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 12.1 cubic feet of sea water (779 lbs). This would mean that given my typical total payload the boat hull would have to weigh 59 lbs to get to a true 3 inch draft. So, getting close to 4 inches of draft for this particular hull is possible with proper weight distribution but getting to 3 inches is not.
Lastly, I recently refinished a well-known manufacturers hull. This particular hull is 17’ and has a advertised weight of 350 lbs. We derigged the hull prior to refinishing and had it weighted on certified scales and it came in at a *whopping 670lbs. *This and the weight distribution thing are why most skiffs, even the bare bones skiffs, are drafting in excess of 6 inches. There lies, damn lies, statistics and finally, hull weight and draft numbers.


----------



## GAFlyFisher (Jul 16, 2018)

This reply wins the reply of the year award. You just learned me a thing or two. Thank you! 



weldandglass said:


> Here’s a rational approach to the question that everyone should probably ignore.
> I have a poling skiff hull design that is a little over 18 ft long with a max beam of 60 inches. It’s fairly typical of poling skiffs of this size in its design and shape. I use CAD to design these hulls and have a different program that runs hydrostatic calculations using the CAD generated hull geometry. If I run displacement calculations on this hull at 6 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 26.3 cubic feet of seawater (1,691 lbs based on a density of seawater at 64.4lbs per cubic foot). If I run displacement calculations at 4 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 16.5 cubic feet of seawater(1,062 lbs, same seawater density). What this means is that if I want this hull to draft 4 inches, the hull plus the entire payload can’t weight more than 1,062 lbs.
> I’ve built this boat and the plug was CNC cut so I know the hull is very close to the designed dimensions.
> This hull is 350 lbs (measured on certified scales).
> ...


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

Vpdiaz said:


> Looking for help on a loaded 2 angler skiff floating sub 5. Not looking for a canoe/ gladesman style micro skiff.
> 
> just trying to figurer out what bridges the gap between a true TPS and micro skiff.
> 
> in my research looks like many 17ft skiffs hit that 6-7 inch loaded draft what gets skinnier?


That boat doesn't exist, if it did I would have one.


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

Skinny is skinny...and no matter how skinny you can always get stuck. I don't care if its 4 inches or 6 inches (my wife does)...it fishes pretty much the same. There's a lot better things to worry about and spend money on than whether your boat will float in anything under 7-8 inches of water.

I'm fishing a HPX-T. Its plenty skinny. I still get out if the tide is falling and I'm even close to scraping bottom.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

LtShinysides said:


> This should end up being a 15 page thread🤣.
> If there is one thing I've learned from this site, typically the more someone pays for a skiff, the less likely they are to admit it poles 3 inches deeper than advertised.


I'm willing to claim right now I pole three inches deeper than advertised.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Draft with no people on it only counts when you’re pushing it after you ground it!


IME, that can be a very important number.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

My Glades Skiff (240lb hull, 105lb motor, 12gal tank) is 3 1/8” draft with gear and 6” draft with two average sized anglers. I can slide it over less, but it isn’t floating. 

My 16 Waterman taps at the bow in 5 1/4” with a 210lb angler up front, 320lb hull with a 25hp tiller. Any more weight on the stern and it wouldn’t. The closest skiff made to this one is the El Dora, and you’d be in that draft range with an F25 Yamaha


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

weldandglass said:


> Here’s a rational approach to the question that everyone should probably ignore.
> I have a poling skiff hull design that is a little over 18 ft long with a max beam of 60 inches. It’s fairly typical of poling skiffs of this size in its design and shape. I use CAD to design these hulls and have a different program that runs hydrostatic calculations using the CAD generated hull geometry. If I run displacement calculations on this hull at 6 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 26.3 cubic feet of seawater (1,691 lbs based on a density of seawater at 64.4lbs per cubic foot). If I run displacement calculations at 4 inches of draft, the hull is displacing 16.5 cubic feet of seawater(1,062 lbs, same seawater density). What this means is that if I want this hull to draft 4 inches, the hull plus the entire payload can’t weight more than 1,062 lbs.
> I’ve built this boat and the plug was CNC cut so I know the hull is very close to the designed dimensions.
> This hull is 350 lbs (measured on certified scales).
> ...


Thanks for the math. 

I think I need to get a lighter cooler. My RTIC 20QT is 19# unloaded.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Pushed my hpx micro through all the same flats I used to pole the gheenoe. Never dropped the tape on it but Maverick advertised a 4.75” draft. The hull is 16’ 9” with a 40 hp yammer. I think stopped producing this hull around 2013. As the hpx s gained popularity.


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

I agree with Scrob. My Ancona 17' Native SUV with 30hp Tohatsu tiller easily floats/poles in 5 inches in NE Florida and anywhere else with 2 fisherman which balances best for low water or by myself with some gear shifted forward.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

My LT25 drafts a bit less than 6" with me in the front (trolling motor, 20hp fourstroke on jack plate, no front or back decks, coffin box layout). If it's too thin at a spot I want to cross I can wait a bit for tide, but if the boat is too wide to fit through a mangrove tunnel, waiting isn't going to help much.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Hmm. Pepsi challenge?  https://youtu.be/FPT9vxmoyEw


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Don’t stress out over wether your micro skiff draws 4 inches or 6 inches. Concentrate on your fishing technique. A couple of inches of draft won’t make much of a difference. Also poling technique comes in to play here. Knowing where you can and can’t go with your particular skiff and understanding what the tide is doing should be one of the most important factors in your daily plan. I have notices over the years that most skiffs do not float level. When you put a heavy engine on the stern you must counter balance that with weight distribution elsewhere. If a skiff, when floating level, draws 5 inches, it might actually draw twice that in reality when you consider that it is not floating level. The skiffs that draw less have no floor, no center console and usually are tillers. These skiffs have narrow capabilities and are not good for much else.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zaraspook said:


> Don’t stress out over wether your micro skiff draws 4 inches or 6 inches. Concentrate on your fishing technique. A couple of inches of draft won’t make much of a difference. Also poling technique comes in to play here. Knowing where you can and can’t go with your particular skiff and understanding what the tide is doing should be one of the most important factors in your daily plan. I have notices over the years that most skiffs do not float level. When you put a heavy engine on the stern you must counter balance that with weight distribution elsewhere. If a skiff, when floating level, draws 5 inches, it might actually draw twice that in reality when you consider that it is not floating level. The skiffs that draw less have no floor, no center console and usually are tillers. These skiffs have narrow capabilities and are not good for much else.
> 
> View attachment 191348


Probably the best reply yet!

But they do exist!😉


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Like I said earlier Mav S carbon is 4”and the standard is a 5” draft. If you don’t believe me just ask MGB😂

I’m just going to leave this right here for your own eyes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> Like I said earlier Mav S carbon is 4”and the standard is a 5” draft. If you don’t believe me just ask MGB😂
> 
> I’m just going to leave this right here for your own eyes.
> View attachment 191866


6” freeboard on that bad boy...


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

jonny said:


> Like I said earlier Mav S carbon is 4”and the standard is a 5” draft. If you don’t believe me just ask MGB😂
> 
> I’m just going to leave this right here for your own eyes.
> View attachment 191866



Who you gonna believe, their advertising or your lying eyes?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 6” freeboard on that bad boy...


With a 9” transom for low COG
😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> With a 9” transom for low COG
> 😂


They might need a bilge pump under the cowling if that dude tries to pole that thing solo...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

For all you Maverick guys I’m busting on their constant BS marketing not the actual boat. The best day of fishing so far in my long career was in a old Mirage. Including that big fly caught permit in my profile pic 👍


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They might need a bilge pump under the cowling if that dude tries to pole that thing solo...


I’ve been around Fordyce but never seen him poling solo. Couldn’t imagine what it would look like with his huge ass up there😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jonny said:


> For all you Maverick guys I’m busting on their constant BS marketing not the actual boat. The best day of fishing so far in my long career was in a old Mirage. Including that big fly caught permit in my profile pic 👍


I have hull ten HPX Tunnel with the original 70TLRZ.


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

That hpx t is a great skinny water boat, I wish they we’re still being produced.


----------

